# indentification please



## pietpiranha (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi guys,
a friend of mine has this piranha that was sold to him as piraya,but i think its a ternetzi,
what do you think?
sorry about the poor quallity of the pics they were taken with a cell phone.
greetzzz john


----------



## blue23 (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like a P. Nattereri (or ternetzi) to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I somewhat fixed your photos.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Need a clearer picture of the flames which should run past the lateral line. Toss up between ternetzi and piraya at this point.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

blue23 said:


> looks like a P. Nattereri (or ternetzi) to me.


tern are sub-species of the pygocentrus nattereri. they just come from diff spots thats why there color is not the same but they do have the same phisical features.

looking like a tern to me...

need better quality pics..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

if u can get some better pix pietpiranha....looks kinda spiloish...not sure...(not even a word..lol) how big is it? frank will give u a Id with some better pix ...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Jimbob_SHORTBUS Posted Today, 05:49 AM
> QUOTE(blue23 @ Feb 26 2007, 10:49 AM)
> looks like a P. Nattereri (or ternetzi) to me.
> 
> ...


Wrong. They are not a subspecies. They don't even exist. Its just a common name.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

He looks more like a natt to me. Here's a pick of my piraya if it helps.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

showoff







jk nice piraya








jim....

i have no clue what that is...a clearer pic would help big time


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Trigga said:


> showoff :rasp: jk nice piraya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is what happens when jim tries to post outside of the lounge or RIP forum.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Piet, have your buddy turn those lights off and try to get a more natural picture. Think the lights are manipulating the fish's real look. The whole tank looks gold.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i can see a black line on the apidose fin, is it a ray or do they have to be bigger before they show that?


----------

